# Sunday Special - The POTUS Quiz



## luckytrim (Jun 17, 2018)

Sunday Special - The POTUS Quiz

1. Who was both the 22nd and 24th President of the United  States?
  a. - Benjamin Harrison
  b. - Grover Cleveland
  c. - Chester Arthur
  d. - James Garfield
2. Who was the only U.S. president to also administer the oath  of office to a President?
  a. - Harry Truman
  b. - Thomas Jefferson
  c. - William Howard Taft
  d. - Chester Arthur
3. Who was the U.S. president during the War of  1812?
  a. - James Monroe
  b. - John Adams
  c. - James Madison
  d. - Thomas Jefferson
4. Who was the only president to be sworn into office by a  woman in the 
twentieth century?
  a. - John F. Kennedy
  b. - Bill Clinton
  c. - Jimmy Carter
  d. - Lyndon Johnson
5. Which U.S. president shared the White House with a pet  snake named Emily 
Spinach?
  a. - George W. Bush
  b. - John F. Kennedy
  c. - Theodore Roosevelt
  d. - Bill Clinton
6. In a failed assassination attempt, what U.S. president was  shot at twice 
at point blank range, but survived because both guns  misfired?
  a. – Gerald Ford
  b. - John Adams
  c. - Andrew Jackson
  d. - James Polk
7. What U.S. president was famous for his involvement with a  volunteer 
cavalry group known as the "Rough Riders"?
  a. - Andrew Jackson
  b. - Theodore Roosevelt
  c. - Ulysses S. Grant
  d. - Dwight D. Eisenhower
8. Who is considered the father of the U.S.  Constitution?
  a. - Thomas Jefferson
  b. - John Quincy Adams
  c. - George Washington
  d. - James Madison
9. Who was the 1st U.S. president born outside the original 13  states 
(colonies)?
  a. - Abraham Lincoln
  b. - James Buchanan
  c. - Andrew Johnson
  d. - James Monroe
10. What U.S. president signed the law adding the phrase  "under God" to the 
Pledge of Allegiance?
  a. - Franklin D.Roosevelt
  b. - Herbert Hoover
  c. - James K. Polk
  d. - Dwight D. Eisenhower
11. Who was the first POTUS to hold a televised Press  Conference ?
  a. - Harry S Truman
  b. - Dwight D Eisenhower
  c. - John F. Kennedy
  d. - Lyndon B. Johnson
12. Who was the first President to refer to 1600 Pennsylvania  Avenue as the 
"White House" ?
  a. - Andrew Jackson
  b. - Theodore Roosevelt
  c. - Ulysses S. Grant
  d. - Dwight D. Eisenhower
13. At 5'- 4", who was the shortest POTUS so far  ?
  a. - James Madison
  b. - Benjamin Harrison
  c. - Martin Van Buren
  d. - William McKinley
14. Who was the tallest POTUS so far ?
  a. - Donald Trump
  b. - Abraham Lincoln
  c. - Lyndon B. Johnson
  d. - Abraham Lincoln
15. Who was the first POTUS to die in office ?
  a. - William Henry Harrison
  b. - Zachary Taylor
  c. - Abraham Lincoln
  d. - James A. Garfield
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - c
3. - c
4. - d
5. - c
6. - c
7. - b
8. - d
9. - a
10. - d
11. - c
12. - b
13. - a
14. - d
15. - a


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 17, 2018)

I didn’t know most of these, but congratulations on constructing a quiz that provided entertaining information without being political! Thanks!


----------

